# I Am Writer. Hear Me Type.



## AliceWilde (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello, everyone! This seems like a pretty froody forum and I look forward to being a member. I've been writing for a fair few years now and am tired of the very weird looks I get for complaining about semi-colons at work. I suppose that writers must also be readers. Some of my favorite books are:

Les fleurs du mal, by Charles Baudelaire 
The Basic Eight, by Daniel Handler
Anything by Dorothy Parker
Anything by Douglas Adams except for the Long Dark Tea-Time of the Soul. 
Gone With Wind by Margaret (I've probably spelled her name wrong but it is a fantastic read if you have a lot of time on your hands) Mitchell
The Picture of Dorian Gray, by Oscar Wilde 

And I won't go on any longer. See you around.


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi ya Alice.  I really like the Oscar Wilde novel as well.  Welcome!


----------



## A. Mann (Dec 11, 2008)

Long Dark Tea-Time of the Soul might not be my favorite for content, but my _copy_ is one of my favorite books 'cause he personally autographed it and we got to talk.

I asked him if I'd ever seen his naked bottom, and he smiled.

Welcome!


----------



## Nickie (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi there, Alice! I've read Gone With The Wind too - don't mind books with many pages!


Nickie


----------



## Kinniku Mantaro (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Alice and welcome to the forum, have to ask though but what is 'froody'?


----------



## C.Gholy (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forums. Enjoy yourself here.


----------



## terrib (Dec 11, 2008)

glad to have you, Alice


----------



## No Brakes (Dec 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## exocoetidae (Dec 11, 2008)

*How froody is this new WFist?*

MOST FROODY welcome to WF,   and I think you dropped your towel on the floor while typing...

Now to the bigger point, if there ever was just one...

=============

*froody* |ˈfroōdē|

adj

Unbelieveably excellent, especially in a chilled-out, laid back way.

Used extensively in the Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy" quinary (the "trilogy" he created, of five books).

--------------

_"Listen Ford," said Zaphod, "everything's cool and froody."

"You mean everything's under control."

"No," said Zaphod, "I do not mean everything's under control. That would not be cool and froody. If you want to know what happened let's just say I had the whole situation in my pocket. OK?"_

   --"Restaurant at the End of the Universe" by Douglas Adams


----------



## Shinn (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey there


----------



## Kinniku Mantaro (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for the definition of 'froody' Exocoetidae, I suppose of all the made-up words in the world that one is certainly one of the most interesting, lol.


----------



## Tatiiii (Dec 12, 2008)

Welcome! 
Well, me for example- I'm more of a reader than a writer. :]
And, hope you enjoy your stay!!


----------

